# Is it safe to do exercise on diazepam?



## randomperson (May 11, 2012)

Running, weight lifting etc


----------



## Famous (Sep 6, 2011)

Yes


----------



## reef88 (Mar 5, 2012)

Yeah, in low doses. High doses can make it hard to achieve a good performance and not to mention the risks involved in getting hurt with weights and work-out machines, some people get clumsy when they take benzos.


----------



## istayhome (Apr 4, 2012)

I'm on 30 mgs diazepam a day, no trouble with any type/intensity of exercise.


----------

